# PCV oiling



## magnumea (Jul 30, 2015)

I've had an issue over the years with passing oil from the PCV valve through the intake and into the intake ports. Having the engine out now for another shot at the rear main seal and oil pan gasket, I see the intake and intake ports wet with oil and oiled combustion chambers toward the rear. It's a 455 with #96 heads and a '66 tri-power with a RA IV cam and Rhodes lifters (yeah, I know that's too much cam, but I like it). Any guidance? Thanks in advance.


----------

